# Do growth hormone releaser supplements work?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I have seen a lot of products that have growth hormone releasers in them and I have found one site that actually sells human growth hormone as an injectable. It’s expensive, but from what I understand it is very effective. I am 6’1″ and 242 lbs with some body fat, because I am in a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

